# Hypos in Type 2 diabetes



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2009)

From yesterday, a well written article about the hypo potential of sulphonylureas

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8287614.stm

There once was a man who was furious
That he'd been prescribed sulphonylureas!
He took gliclazide,
Saw his blood sugar subside,
And concluded it wasn't injurious!

Except for the hypos, maybe!


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 5, 2009)

Just an observation, they say that half had expereinced hypo sypmptoms, not that half have actually had episodes of recorded hypoglyceamia. 

My brother recently started on gliclazide and the nurse was very good explaining about hypo's and what to do.


----------



## kojack (Oct 5, 2009)

As other things became more controlled, my morning (only) 80mg dose of gliclazide was reduced to 40mg. 
Had a hypo when last saw consultant, she ensured bg was 5+ before I left the hospital and am on a 3 month trial with no medication.
When diagnosed bg was 30mmol/l
Last ac1 showed ca 7.5
Had to have gliclazide as it didn't clash with the plethora of other medication I need.

Others complain about the antisocial gaseous side effects of metformin.
This stuff and the care we receive is keeping us alive.


----------

